# Texas Turkey



## jw (Nov 24, 2022)

We “roasted” a Texas “turkey” for Thanksgiving meal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Rejoicing 2


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Nov 24, 2022)

Lovely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZackF (Nov 24, 2022)

Traeger?


----------



## jw (Nov 24, 2022)

ZackF said:


> Traeger?


Not sure I could get that kind of a bark on a traeger/pellet. I used an old offset of my brothers. Don't remember the brand. Smoked, then wrapped and finished in the oven.


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 24, 2022)

jw said:


> Not sure I could get that kind of a bark on a traeger/pellet.


Yes, yes you can! https://puritanboard.com/threads/textus-brisketus.109353/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jw (Nov 24, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Yes, yes you can! https://puritanboard.com/threads/textus-brisketus.109353/


Looks great, but I’m talking more about the smoke profile and texture than the appearance. I’ve never had a pellet-smoked brisket that can match in smokiness trad smokers. But they ARE incredibly convenient and still make great bbq!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (Nov 24, 2022)

jw said:


> Looks great, but I’m talking more about the smoke profile and texture than the appearance. I’ve never had a pellet-smoked brisket that can match in smokiness trad smokers. But they ARE incredibly convenient and still make great bbq!


I concur on the level of smoke flavor and the smoke ring. But when it comes to bark...the pellet can dish it out like any other.


----------

